# Uber has us driving for tips only



## LVC (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

I was afraid it was coming to this.


----------



## LVC (Jun 28, 2016)

The only good thing about Uber's new drive for tips only is that Uber ain't getting anything.


----------



## guffy515255 (Jan 3, 2018)

I had this glitch for a bunch of my rides on Saturday evening. By Sunday morning all the ride payments showed up properly in my trip history.


----------



## joebrown618 (Jan 2, 2018)

I got this in a different version. Uber keeps 100% and gives me nothing. I had one were I got a tip and I was paid that though


----------

